# free software to open rar files



## bkmishra1000 (Mar 17, 2006)

hello friends
                  I downloaded a free book from net from the site    *betah.co.il/BooksCatalog.aspx?  The book is in  rar format. will any friend suggest me a site to get  free software to enable me to read the book. thanks.
                bkmishra


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 17, 2006)

The file u hv d/l ed, is compressed in RAR format.
First u hv to extract the contents of this RAR file, u can use ne s/w, like WinZIP, WinRAR or 7-ZIP.
Then after extracting the contents u'll get the actual file which u want to read


----------



## aadipa (Mar 17, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> The file u hv d/l ed, is compressed in RAR format.
> First u hv to extract the contents of this RAR file, u can use ne s/w, like *WinZIP*, WinRAR or 7-ZIP.
> Then after extracting the contents u'll get the actual file which u want to read



When did WinZip started supporting RAR   

RAR files are like zip files, compressed file archives.

You can try 7-Zip or ZipGenius to extract RAR files. Both are free tools.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 17, 2006)

get zipgenius of 7zip. Winrar is shareware


----------



## bkmishra1000 (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks for posting replies.i tried to download zip zenius .not able to download. please help


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 17, 2006)

Zip Genius

Direct Download Link: *web.rossoalice.it/zipgenius/zg6/zg602std.exe


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 18, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> When did WinZip started supporting RAR


oops! my mistake...


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 18, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> The file u hv d/l ed, is compressed in RAR format.
> First u hv to extract the contents of this RAR file, u can use ne s/w, like WinZIP, WinRAR or 7-ZIP.
> Then after extracting the contents u'll get the actual file which u want to read



WinRAR is not free. it is a 40 day trial. the interface of 7-zip is not very clear. i would reccommend Imploder. it has a very clean interface and is free.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 18, 2006)

Zip Imploder you mean ..? I heard its shareware .. 
7Zip is better because it has better compression ratio and its free ..


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 18, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Zip Imploder you mean ..? I heard its shareware ..
> 7Zip is better because it has better compression ratio and its free ..



i wasnt talking bout Zip Imploder. its simply Imploder. chk it out at download.com. it is free.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey guys , U mean we cant unzip a RAR file using WINZIP?
But , earlier I used to use WINZIP and have all the compressed files as ZIP files.But now when I installed WinRAR , the same files got converted to RAR and are working fine.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 19, 2006)

The main thing is that, We can't unzip an existing RAR file using WinZIP...


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 20, 2006)

how did those zip archives become rar files. it never happened with me. i presume that those zip archives became winrar zip archives, if that is what u mean.


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 20, 2006)

use

Zipgenius
7zip

7zip is more userfriendly and its 7z format is superb and best of all it is absolutelyfreeee


----------



## bkmishra1000 (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks friends for the response. i tried zip zenius.
was able to open one book. but i found that another book is in pdb format. how do i open the pdb files


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 21, 2006)

*zip genious* is one of the sofware that allows u to open many of the formats... try it ..it is in the digit cd...


----------



## aadipa (Mar 21, 2006)

bkmishra1000 said:
			
		

> thanks friends for the response. i tried zip zenius.
> was able to open one book. but i found that another book is in pdb format. how do i open the pdb files



PDB can be of many types

Chek this *www.filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=pdb+


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmm.. PDB is Palm Document file .. You can use XNView for viewing Pdb files. ...


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 21, 2006)

Get 7-Zip can settle with it !
It is a very goos piece of SW and free as well !


----------



## bkmishra1000 (May 17, 2006)

hello friends
                   i downloaded zip zenius a freeware. with zip zenius the rar files were converted to pdf format.i was able to read the book with acrobat reader.however some rar files were converted in to pdb files in zip zenius .i am not able to open the pdb file. will someone come to my rescue


----------



## anandk (May 19, 2006)

The 46 Best-ever Freeware Utilities
*www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm

I want a Freeware Utility to ... 
*www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/index.html


----------



## vysakh (May 21, 2006)

whats wrong with winrar ??
after 40 days it says that the trial has expired and bla bla but we can continue using it like normal.


----------



## anandk (May 21, 2006)

click here *www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/index.html
and here *www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## william (May 21, 2006)

Winrar is free i mkusing it . so you can also download it.


----------



## hellboy_extreme (May 22, 2006)

Imploder. it is free. else try Winrar


----------



## bkmishra1000 (Nov 2, 2007)

dear friends  one day i came across a soft ware named isilo reader i was able to open pdb files with the soft ware  i want to thank all the members for their help. now iam using 7 zip as suggested in the forum


----------

